# Blue jig pic



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

In the spring I asked what color(s) I should add to my selection, blues and purples were a couple of the answers. Here is a selection of blues. The second one from the left has a purple back, but I couldn't get the pic to show it right. Please let me know which one should be added. They are the 1/8 oz Zitz without the hardware. Thank you for your input.

Harry


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I think they all look awesome!


----------



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

All of 'em make the perch in me hungry, but the purple back looks like a good addition from my (limited) experience. The bleeding gills on most of 'em are a nice touch.


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice Spoons.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I neglected to mention that all of the eyespots glow. It's worked out well for me so I use it often. Will post some purples soon as well.

Harry


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Great color and design *Mr. C**ficious.*


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

them are some good looking jigs, im going to have to pick a few up from you!


----------



## Longliner_382 (Mar 28, 2006)

They look very nice Harry. I think I'll have to get out on the ice this year


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

nice job those jigs look like they will do the job.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Is there one pattern in particular that stands out? If so, I'd like to add it to the rotation on my site for this season.

Harry


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

the green and purple backs.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

SPITFIRE said:


> the green and purple backs.


I agree


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Here is the purple I was thinking of using....too dark?? I could make it a more pastel if need be, but I kinda like it.

The third one's(without hardware)body color is glow purple, red glitter over blue glitter on top, black stripes, glow white belly, and a glow yellow/black eyespot. The glow purple is comparable in color with the others.

Thanks for your responses,
Harry


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Third one down from the top is pretty sharp Harry,
not to mention the glow aspects.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

the third one down is deffinitly my favorite out of those 4


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

They look great Harry. There isn't a fish out there that could resist inhaling them!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks for the input guys! The blue pearl/purple back has been added as a Baby Zitz and the glow purple will remain a Zitz when my new site upgrade appears.

Harry


----------



## eyehunter 2 (Dec 20, 2004)

Ill like all of them,and will be ordering some.How about a purple firetiger w/dark purple color?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

eyehunter 2,

Check your PM's, I will post a pic of the result.

Harry


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a pic of some purple firetiger type patterns. They look glossy because they are still wet. They will dry a more matte finish. The eyes are glow white.









Hey Joeker51......ain't that a purple stunner??

Harry


----------



## Natlight (Feb 6, 2004)

Man....Harry those look awesome. I only used your jigs last year and had outstanding results. You do great work. Maybe we'll hook up at 9 mile this year.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

ficious said:


> Here's a pic of some purple firetiger type patterns. They look glossy because they are still wet. They will dry a more matte finish. The eyes are glow white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ayeeeeeee captain ! She be lookin sweet.........does she glow in the dark about the belly.:16suspect:evil:


----------



## eyehunter 2 (Dec 20, 2004)

That third one is good maybe some yellow between the orange and purple


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I will go paint it in a minute, will post pic when done.



That's about as fast as I can paint/pic/post. Ya know how the buttered side of the toast always falls down..........clear coat was damaged, but you get the picture. None of the colors glow....but they could.










Natlight,

A few more weeks and I will give it a shot, had minor surgery today, that's why I'm home, not at werk.

Joeker51,

No........but it could

Harry


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Now ya done it ! Great lookin stuff ya got there Captain. Gettin the urge to find some perch now!:nono:

Won't need glow with that one HaRee. Yeah, I know I'm addicted to glows.:coolgleam


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Dang Harry, you are one creative painter of jigs. Every year it seems you come up with some great new patterns. You know you can count on me do some my annual purchases. This year might be a record setter for purchases . Is that new website up yet. I went on it last week, it was last years site.
Good luck with the magazine article as well.


----------



## eyehunter 2 (Dec 20, 2004)

Thata exactly what I pictured in my (be it little) mind Im will PM you to find out how to get some AWSOME


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

You Da Man Ficious


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

ficious said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Shane,

Yeah, I should zoomed in a little less, need sunglasses. I saw the rig in town on tues, had me wonderin. Going out with the boy Sunday(he's gettin married soon), wants to spend the day with dad. We'll do some field testin next trip, the Mud Bugz will get wet Sunday for the first time, high hopes for that one(soft water). Olive drab with brown stripes, 24K hammered gold back.

Ask the wife about the surgery and she'd say my brain was growin back and they had to nip it in the bud......me...I'd say I got my wife removed(PITN):lol:
Still workin hard to get my new site up by Nov. Things are gettin a little hectic round here.

Harry


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Sumptin ain't right here.:16suspect The fasteight 's been home alllll week. The ficious has been home too. Thinkin youse guys were out field testing the goodies . Better do the *math* and get your stories straight before you post.:yikes::lol:

Shane - Haree got me thinkin perch. Maybe Sunday but not sure where.:idea:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

If'n i was fishin from shore, I know where I would be...Shane knows too...axe him.

Harry


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Yup, I knows too. Losin the wind in my sails ..... just aint feelin right in the head lately.... gonna pass.
Will touch base with the deck boss tomorrow.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

thats a sweet jig harry! my fav so far! for the blues i like the lightning, but if i had to choose id pick either the purple or green back ones... for the purple i like the third down. i like the one w/ the orange stripe as well!

i hope the one i linked is in the line up this year.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Neil,

Thanks for your input. You must have had your "purple" radar shut off for this thread to have been up as long as it has without you seeing it. Musta been the "blue jig pic" camo. 

I can't put all color combinations I like on my site...just can't support them all(keeping up stock levels). The purple glow will be on it(third down). If there is enough interest, anything is possible.

Harry


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

ficious said:


> Neil,
> 
> Thanks for your input. You must have had your "purple" radar shut off for this thread to have been up as long as it has without you seeing it. Musta been the "blue jig pic" camo.
> 
> ...


:lol:yeah i do love that purple coloring... the ones u sent me a few years back are infact my go to colors. though i lost one last year to a friggin pike my fav one too look forward to the new site.


----------



## eyehunter 2 (Dec 20, 2004)

I got to tell ya I got my Zitz from Harry a couple weeks ago and couldnt wait to try them out ,I was out today on the river fishing crappies and tryed the purple firetiger and it caught 3 or 4 to one that my buddy caught .Now he wants me to order him some GREAT JIG and GREAT COLOR


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey Haree.........your gonna have to get an extra wide hat for your head ! :lol:Seen a picture of one of your jigs in an Ice Guide magazine. It's in the In Fisherman(magazine) Ice Fishing edition. Pic is in the Brown/Splake/Steelhead section. It's next to a Kastmaster and a Pimple, with a guy holding a big laker on the same page. Page 42. Congratulations on moving up . Gonna have to get and order in early I guess.

Fished the canals last week on Harsen's using a Stunner and a slip bobber. Couldn't keep the bass off it.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

eyehunter 2,

Now you're talking my language! Nothing better than a bucketful of slabs. I can't wait for the water to get hard so l can get to some of my favorite spots.

Joeker51,

It's not my ability that got them there, it was the people using them. Can't wait to take a shot at it myself, wish we had a fishery like that in driving distance. Port Austin/Grindstone will have to get a visit this winter.

Harry


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Won't have to that far ficious............provided that The Ice Gods do us right this year. Jigging for browns...... yup it's a nice feeling when they hit. Now....bring on the ice !!!


----------

